
Why the Price of Oil Is Doomed - jeromeflipo
http://wolfstreet.com/2015/11/23/why-the-price-of-oil-is-doomed-for-longer-than-expected/#comment-24278
======
jeromeflipo
The submission points to a comment since it articulates pretty well the
relation between fossil fuel prices, renewable energy and energy storage.

